# the Bog Goblin SS



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

The Bog Goblin Super Skiff:


























Panga Marine 18' Skiff with 40 Honda 4.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

SWEEE!!!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. I almost bought the same boat. Congrats!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy,

congrats!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice ride


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

VERY Nice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Suppose you Panga guys want your own section now? : ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i thought they didn't meet the microskiff qualifications


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a heck of a boat with a tiller. I would like to hear more about how it handles.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thats a heck of a boat with a tiller. I would like to hear more about how it handles.



quit pullin his leg, you know how it handles


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]
> 
> Suppose you Panga guys want your own section now? : ;D ;D ;D ;D


Only if I can have a SIlver King section?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Thats a heck of a boat with a tiller. I would like to hear more about how it handles.
> 
> 
> 
> quit pullin his leg, you know how it handles



Isn't your's 16'? His is 18'. Like to hear his feedback.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

No, they don't make a 16, it is an 18, the same boat you road in and drove


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> No, they don't make a 16, it is an 18, the same boat you road in and drove


Yours seems smaller ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

that is because you were experiencing it and not just looking at it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yours seems smaller ;D


That's what she said. ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

> > Yours seems smaller ;D
> 
> 
> That's what she said. ;D


We're going to cut Thom to 8 oz Bheers. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Let him feel unsatisfied. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

neat. Did anyone notice that Panga is THE cover boat of the latest Mariner magazine?


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

> Thats a heck of a boat with a tiller. I would like to hear more about how it handles.


I have to let you know after break-in.



> neat. Did anyone notice that Panga is THE cover boat of the latest Mariner magazine?


I saw the "mariner girls" on the website but I couldn't find any info regarding the Panga. I SURE AM GLAD I LIVE IN FLORIDA.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]
> >
> > Suppose you Panga guys want your own section now? : ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> ...



I guess no Silver King Section?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That big stick for beating off the ladies?


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] how much does it draft?
(needs drink holders)


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

It'll draft as many as I put on. Although, I don't think a warden would be too happy seeing a tapped keg on board. ...Manufacturer says 6" and I would have to agree and although I have not measured it seems like a little less. It gets impressively shallow.

Which stick? The sexy tiller extension or the bamboo? The sexy tiller extension is from Rhett (see for sale or wanted thread). The bamboo is due for a replacement but it is my push-pole/ depth-finder. It served me well, especially when I had the Highsider and I couldn't beat the price.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

You need A "TillerPiller".Best damn Tiller Ext. out there right now!!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

> You need A "TillerPiller".Best damn Tiller Ext. out there right now!!


Don't hate.

;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> You need A "TillerPiller".Best damn Tiller Ext. out there right now!!


Which one do you use?
[smiley=spam.gif]


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

So I am not sure if I ever posted an update:

I absolutely love my skiff. It still amazes me how shallow it floats and how easy it is to pole from the bench in the rear with a long piece of bamboo.

I was searching for boats and discovered Pangas and fell in love. After looking at them for about a year, I finally had to have one. I decided that life is too short. Not long after, my girlfriend of 3 years or so broke up with me, another plus.

The only thing I have noticed is that it is a little light in the bow. I finally found a used Minn Kota and slapped it on the bow. 55lb Thrust does well and having the motor with the battery-forward has improved the ride. Though, I still want a hydrofoil.

I like the tiller and what attracted me the most was the simplicity and openness. Less stuff to maintain and need to fix.

With the boat loaded for two with coolers, ice, and gear, I have clocked just over 30 on the gps. That's running the Honda 40 (4 stroke) that is on there with the standard, albeit slightly chewed prop. It came with a 6 gallon tank and I have never used all six gallons on a single trip. I often go out 10 miles or so and do bring a reserve for just-in-case.

I typically use it for the flats and backcountry here in the big bend. The ride is dry. The only time I have gotten wet on this boat is in the rain (or when I have jumped in for a swim). Disclaimer: I have had a little mist settle on my sunglasses.

I picked it up from Three Rivers Marine in Crystal River. I see that they are now selling them with more mods and more customizable (and more expensive too).

Anyway, thanks for the compliment. Yahoo has a Panga Group but I think most of those guys have the now seemingly defunct Panglers in the 22'-26' range. They all seem very knowledgeable.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/panga_style_boats/

I also think that some of those guys attempted to start a Panga Forum but I am not sure if that is still going or not.
http://pangaforum.proboards56.com/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

dont fret about your girl, your better off with the boat. they will both cost you money but the boat wont break your heart like a woman plus you can have a few of them (if you can afford it) and they wont fuss and fight over who your taking out next. congrats on your new love


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice ride. Congrats.

Kemo


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

More pics! I almost forgot about this skiff and thread until today. Awesome boat BTW!


----------

